# SE Power Package



## jsweet (Jul 19, 2005)

The NissanUSA.com web page has the following item included in the SE Power Package 
• Power windows
• Power door locks
• Power outside mirrors
• Remote keyless entry locks
• Cruise control

But reading some posts here and other sites it seems that the Remote keyless entry locks do no come with the FOB's. Can anyone tell me if this is true? I'm about ready to purchase an SE and want to make sure I have all the facts.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## thx1158 (Apr 30, 2005)

*SE Power package*



jsweet said:


> The NissanUSA.com web page has the following item included in the SE Power Package
> • Power windows
> • Power door locks
> • Power outside mirrors
> ...



MY SE did not come with the key fobs. I have read some posts that Nissan has now started to include them. My dealer was good enough to give me a pair of fobs. I would ask first prior to the purchace. If they are not included tell them you want a pair as part of the deal. DONT let them tell you they wont work because all the hardware is included in the Power package and all you need to do is program the fobs. That took all of 5 min.


----------



## DHHawaii (Jul 19, 2005)

I bought a 2005 SE a few weeks ago and it came with the FOB's. There was never a mention that they don't come with the power options.


----------



## PTheDevil (Jul 20, 2005)

Same Here.. Mine came with the Key FOBS.


----------



## FuzzyRag (Jul 13, 2005)

Mine didn't come with it, they wanted to charge extra for keyless entry.


----------



## nsfrontyman (Jun 10, 2005)

FuzzyRag said:


> Mine didn't come with it, they wanted to charge extra for keyless entry.


In Canada, the Nissan brochure lists keyless entry as standard on the SE, with a footnote that it is "late availability". I guess that means early ones didn't have the fobs, but later ones did. Mine is an early one that had been on the lot for a while, and the dealer obtained the fobs and included them in the deal right from the start.


----------



## bbq (Jul 8, 2005)

jsweet said:


> The NissanUSA.com web page has the following item included in the SE Power Package
> • Power windows
> • Power door locks
> • Power outside mirrors
> ...


mine didn't come with the fobs but i got them one off ebay for $30 and programmed it myself in 5 minutes.


----------



## billygg (Jul 29, 2005)

mine didnt come with the fobs either, just bought my SE with power last saturday. i even asked the dealer, they said they didnt come with the truck. i am having a viper alarm installed tomora anyway  so i will have fobs very soon, .


----------



## PTheDevil (Jul 20, 2005)

It says on the window sticker.. Keyless entry under power package..


----------



## FuzzyRag (Jul 13, 2005)

my window sticker doesn't include the keyless entry part under the power package. =(


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

The SE models I looked at with the power package did NOT come with keyless entry. However, this isn't a problem... you can buy the FOBs off of eBay and program them and you'll have keyless entry. All SEs have the transmitter reciever; they just don't come with the key FOBs.

The key FOBs off eBay are about $30 apiece. Dealer price for them is $100-$115 apiece.

It looks like Nissan may have wised up and started including keyless entry as part of the package as part of one of their "late availability" options.


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

msubullyfan said:


> The SE models I looked at with the power package did NOT come with keyless entry. However, this isn't a problem... you can buy the FOBs off of eBay and program them and you'll have keyless entry. All SEs have the transmitter reciever; they just don't come with the key FOBs.
> 
> The key FOBs off eBay are about $30 apiece. Dealer price for them is $100-$115 apiece.
> 
> It looks like Nissan may have wised up and started including keyless entry as part of the package as part of one of their "late availability" options.



You'll also notice that they jacked up the cost of the power package by $200.

The website also now lists fog lights as standard on SE CC's. Anyone know if thats true? My truck is supposed to arrive on the 4th and I'm hoping it has them but if not I'll add them later.


----------



## FuzzyRag (Jul 13, 2005)

any clues on programming the keyfobs?


----------



## jeff_adams (Jul 29, 2005)

mainerunr said:


> You'll also notice that they jacked up the cost of the power package by $200.
> 
> The website also now lists fog lights as standard on SE CC's. Anyone know if thats true? My truck is supposed to arrive on the 4th and I'm hoping it has them but if not I'll add them later.



You know, funny you should mention that. I called Nissan consumer affairs this morning to ask them. 


I bought a SE CC through a dealer network sight unseen. The dealer told me that it had the "cutouts" in the bumper but no lights. I told him the website said that the fog lights were standard equipment for SE CC. He said that "must be a typo". I later called and talked to a Nissan rep and she couldn't find them listed in any literature on the Frontier. She asked me for the VIN, but I didn't have it yet. She said she could tell me EVERYTHING that was suppose to be on the truck with the VIN number. I have a feeling that the fog lights are "late availability". If your truck was built in the beginning of the year, you're out of luck. I wonder if there is a wiring harness behind the cutouts? It might be pretty easy to drop in the lights (when they become available. Dealer told me that they are not listed, but he also was surprised that the bumper was clearly designed for them.) I figure I could pick up a set for the LE model and it would work perfectly...


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

jeff_adams said:


> You know, funny you should mention that. I called Nissan consumer affairs this morning to ask them.
> 
> 
> I bought a SE CC through a dealer network sight unseen. The dealer told me that it had the "cutouts" in the bumper but no lights. I told him the website said that the fog lights were standard equipment for SE CC. He said that "must be a typo". I later called and talked to a Nissan rep and she couldn't find them listed in any literature on the Frontier. She asked me for the VIN, but I didn't have it yet. She said she could tell me EVERYTHING that was suppose to be on the truck with the VIN number. I have a feeling that the fog lights are "late availability". If your truck was built in the beginning of the year, you're out of luck. I wonder if there is a wiring harness behind the cutouts? It might be pretty easy to drop in the lights (when they become available. Dealer told me that they are not listed, but he also was surprised that the bumper was clearly designed for them.) I figure I could pick up a set for the LE model and it would work perfectly...


I dunno, mine should be landing on monday and I'm curious to see if it has them. I know I've seen the fog lights and surrounds somewhere. just cant remember where atm...


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

jeff_adams said:


> I have a feeling that the fog lights are "late availability".


Yeah, just like my NISMO didn't come with chrome door handles, which are "late availability." GRRRRRR...


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

My NISMO didn't come with them either, but I think I like the black better! Actually, I'd like to have them painted Red to match the truck! I did get the Alloy Spare which I happy about!


----------



## Blanket Jackson (Aug 1, 2005)

> The website also now lists fog lights as standard on SE CC's. Anyone know if thats true? My truck is supposed to arrive on the 4th and I'm hoping it has them but if not I'll add them later.


Go over this list with the dealer and make them aggree that this is what will be on the truck. If the fog lights aren't there, you can get them to order the parts. My truck was built in May and didn't have the fog lights, and they ARE NOT listed on the website as late availability, they are listed as standard. 



> I bought a SE CC through a dealer network sight unseen. The dealer told me that it had the "cutouts" in the bumper but no lights. I told him the website said that the fog lights were standard equipment for SE CC. He said that "must be a typo". I later called and talked to a Nissan rep and she couldn't find them listed in any literature on the Frontier. She asked me for the VIN, but I didn't have it yet. She said she could tell me EVERYTHING that was suppose to be on the truck with the VIN number. I have a feeling that the fog lights are "late availability". If your truck was built in the beginning of the year, you're out of luck. I wonder if there is a wiring harness behind the cutouts? It might be pretty easy to drop in the lights (when they become available. Dealer told me that they are not listed, but he also was surprised that the bumper was clearly designed for them.) I figure I could pick up a set for the LE model and it would work perfectly...


This is why dealers/salesmen get a bad name, I got my dealer to order them after a little bit of struggle, it took us explaining that we got the truck sight unseen, and that I went over the list of equipment that was from the website with them as to what to expect that the truck would have when it arrived and it says foglights are standard, and if you look at the sticker price on the website is matches perfectly with the sticker price on the car window. So basicly my question was "why am I paying for foglights that I'm not getting?" 

There is a wiring harness built in, just order the Nismo foglights, surround, and controller stem, it will work perfectly. The LE stem has the auto lights on it, and I don't think there is a light sensor built in on the SE.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

The NISMO stem has the fog light switch without the Auto position, that would probably be the better stem to order!


----------



## KY_CrewCab (Aug 16, 2005)

I just bought an '02 SE 4x4..Power everything. It came with two FOB's.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

KY_CrewCab said:


> I just bought an '02 SE 4x4..Power everything. It came with two FOB's.


This issue is only for the 2005 models.


----------



## KY_CrewCab (Aug 16, 2005)

My mistake....Im a newbie...


----------

